

LA Uses 400,000 Plastic Balls To Protect Water Resevoir (2008) - personjerry
http://articles.latimes.com/2008/jun/10/local/me-balls10

======
personjerry
Images available at [http://whenonearth.net/400000-balls-in-the-ivanhoe-
reservoir...](http://whenonearth.net/400000-balls-in-the-ivanhoe-reservoir-in-
la/)

